# Xoom 2 (xyboard)



## ZonyX (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi,

Looking for some help investigating unlocking the bootloader and gaining root access on this device. motorola dont seem to be unlocking the bootloader anytime soon.
I have seen that the Transformer Prime achieved root. Would like to get some community effort going on this.

I'm basically calling for devs to help out...

I have some basic knowledge but not enough - but i think with a group of us, it must be able to be done! Im offering my device to run any commands, show logs, provide files etc..

looking for some help and direction.

on this thread on XDA someone received a device that had root access, there is a picture in the thread.

this is also a link to my /system - http://min.us/mbnoXeXABJ should it help at all


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a xyboard too. Any development on this device would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

We have root. http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/17/rooting-the-xyboardxoom-2/


----------

